# VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai




> *VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013​*Am 12. April tagte der Verbandsauschuss des VDSF, zu dem auch das neue Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV, das "alte" des DAV sowie die DAV-Landesverbände eingeladen waren.
> 
> Die Hoffnung auf zielführende Arbeit für Angler und endlich Fakten und richtungsweisende Beschlüsse wurde einmal mehr enttäuscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivo (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai
> 
> Auf die Nachfrage von Präsident Weichenhan vom Brandenburger DAV-Landesverband nach den Inhalten/angelpolitischer Ausrichtung und einem entsprechenden Verbandspapier, was neben dem finanziellen auch wichtig sei, wurde er von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wieder einmal auf später vertröstet!


 

Sorry, aber der LAVB war eine treibende Kraft im DAV für diesen ..., die Frage ist dann wohl überflüssig, denn das hätte er vorher klären können!!! Dieses Auftreten zeugt nicht von können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Man hätte vorher vieles klären können und müssen............

Haben wir wieder und wieder und wieder gefordert.....

Und auch die Angler informieren und mitnehmen - jetzt wird wieder intern gemauschelt (die Initiative will Frau Dr. unterstützen bei der Findung der politischen Richtlinien. Also wieder nur ein enger Zirkel statt Information und Mitnahme der Angler).

Nun kommts, wies kommen musste und wie es die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler ja genauso will und es die Delegierten deswegen so alles abgenickt hatten...

Avanti Dilletanti.......


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Nun könnte man die ganzen alten Threads rausholen und Stück für Stück nachlesen, dass genau das eingetreten ist, vor dem wir nachhaltig und intensiv gewarnt haben.

DAFV = Deutsche Angler folgen Verwirrten

Kopflos, ziellos, planlos und mit Wonne und Genuss die Beiträge der organisierten Anglerschaft verbratend ziehen sie dahin und kennen weder den Weg noch das Ziel.
Aber trotz allem bleibt noch genügend Hinterfotzigkeit über, um dem einzigen vorausschauend handelnden Landesverband NDS, der rechtzeitig dieses wirre Gehabe nicht mehr mitgetragen hat, den bisher möglichen (und im übrigen auch für viele andere LV sinnvollen) Weg in den DFV zu versperren. #q

Naja, ihr Organisierten wollt es ja alle genau so...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



> Nun könnte man die ganzen alten Threads rausholen und Stück für Stück nachlesen, dass genau das eingetreten ist, vor dem wir nachhaltig und intensiv gewarnt haben.



*Veröffentlichungen der Anglerpraxis-Redaktion:* 

*Fusion der Anglerverbände* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion* 
*Wer ist dafür oder dagegen, Fusion DAV + VDSF* 
*Standpunkte - Stammtisch: Verbandsfusion, Teil 2* 
*Treffen beim DAV in Berlin* 
*An alle Anglerverbände*
*Am Haken: Omertà - oder doch lieber drüber reden?*
*Die Bundesverbände: Fusion, Verschelzung, einverleiben oder "bessere Alternative"?* 
*Offener Brief an die Verbände* 
*Antworten auf unseren offenen Brief an die Verbände* 
*Neue Fragen zur Fusion* 
*Lässt der VDSF die Fusion bewusst platzen?* 
*Die Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen zur Fusion* 
*VDSF und DAV, die Fusion oder: Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...* 
*Angler und ihre Vertretung* 
*Was tun wenn die Vertretung unvertretbar ist? Einen neuen Verband gründen* 
*Am Haken: Über Hysterie, Verfolgungswahn, Fakten, Intrigen, Verbände und Präsidenten (und Hoffmann v* 
*Die Fusion: Hallo Zukunft - Tschüss Vergangenheit* 
*VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert kämpft weiter gegen Einheit der Angler* 
*Gemeinsam für Angler: Offener Brief an alle Verbände, an alle Angelvereine und alle Angler* 
*VDSF und die Fusion - Die nächste Schote....* 
*Die Antwort des DAV auf das "Gesprächsangebot" des VDSF* 
*VDSF – Sekt oder Selters? Ein weiterer offener Brief* 
*VDSF und Demokratieverständnis.....*
*Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion* 
*VDSF/Fusion: Expräsident schreibt Klartext* 
*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...* 
*Kommentar zur Initiative "Pro DAFV"...* 
*DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?* 
*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*
*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion* 
*Kommentar zum Papier des Präsidiums des Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V.* 
*Ein Expräsident redet Klartext: Fusionsfundstücke* 
*Lieber Greenpeace als VDSF, DAFV oder DAV* 
*Fusion: Gemeinsame Erklärung Markstein und Mohnert*
*Fragen an DAV-Präsident Markstein zu Ablauf und Inhalt der geplanten Übernahme des DA V* 
*Die Rolle des Herrn Mohnert bei der VdSF-GmbH* 
*Am Haken: Brief an den Verbandspräsidenten aus der Zukunft* 
*Fragen an den DAV zu den Verhandlungen mit dem VDSF* 
*Fragen an die VDSF-Landesverbände*
*VDSF und DAV: Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland!*
*Fusion: Aktueller Stand nach den Versammlungen bei VDSF und DAV* 
*Zur Fusion: Angler in Sachsen Anhalt wehren sich* 
*Fragen an den LAVB (DAV-Landesverband Brandenburg)* 
*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*
*Erstklassige Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit* 
*Teil 1: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Teil 2: LVSA: Sächsischer Landesverband zur Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF* 
*Am Haken: Präsidenten* 
*Beruhigungspille für DAV-Angler in Sachsen-Anhalt*
*Offener Brief VDSF, ein Kommentar eines Ex-VDSF-Vizepräsidenten: Sittliche Unreife* 
*Offener Brief vom VDSF-Präsidium - Mohnerts/Marksteins Schmierentheater nächster Akt?* 
*Deutscher Anglerverband: Ruhe in Frieden......* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert beim Staatsanwalt mit Strafanzeige gegen Angler* 
*DAV-Bund lässt keine Journalisten zu* 
*VdSF - Palastrevolution - auf welche Seite schlagen sich die Länder ?* 
*Fusion endgültig gescheitert* 
*DAV Angler bald keine Mitglieder mehr im Verband ?* 
*Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Guenther zum Schreiben von Pro DAFV* 
*HV des DAV: Gedanken von Dr. Thomas Guenther*
*Am Haken: Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Thomas Finkbeiner* 
*Nach der Sitzung: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*VDSF-Verbandsausschuss: Ein Kommentar von Dr. Thomas Günther*
*Fusionseklat der Anglerverbände: VDSF verliert größten Landesverband* 
*VDSF-Landesverband Bayern kündigt beim VDSF* 
*Die Fusion: Wirrköpfe und Verräter im DAV Brandenburg und Sachsen?*
*"Ränkespiel statt Anglerfusion", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*"Einheit durch Spaltung ?", von Dr. Thomas Günther* 
*Aktuelle Verbands- und Fusionsdiskussionen* 
*DAV: Die Angler vergessen??* 
*Fusion: Wegweisend* 
*Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?* 
*Fusion: Zünglein an der Waage* 
*Anglerfusion – Präsidiumsgegner werden immer stärker* 
*DAV-Verbandsausschuss: Aktuelle Infos* 
*Fusion: Nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg* 
*Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände im September* 
*VDSF-Präsident Mohnert scheitert mit Strafanzeige gegen Anglerboardredaktion* 
*Aufruf zur Einstellung der Hetze im Anglerboard*
*DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze* 
*Die Fusion: Hochrangiger Funktionär zieht die Notbremse* 
*Antwort "angemeldet": Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan zur Kandidatur* 
*Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...* 
*Quo vadis, Verbände??* 
*Initiative wirbt in Brief an die Landesverbände um Zustimmung zur Fusion* 
*Fusion: LSFV-NDS, Präsident Klasing antwortet ausführlich*
*Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???

*


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

- "Und wie stehts um die Finanzen?"
- "Ja, das hab ich hier stehen ... *kram... wühl*... irgendwo hatte ich den Zettel doch ... *kopfschüttel*...  ich war mir so sicher den eingesteckt zu haben ... vielleicht ja hier, in meiner anderen Hosentasche? -nee ... nochmal in der ersten schauen ... hmmm ... oder im Potmanaie? ... muss ich nochmal den Peter fragen ... schaut mal da -EIN EICHHÖRNCHEN! ... ich denke damit sollte alles geklärt sein."

- "WTF ?!!?!! und um unsere Zielsetzung?"
- "Achja, ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass ihr solche Korintenkacker seid, daher will ich Ihnen unser ganzes Konzept an diesem einfachen Cartoon zeigen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO5sxLapAts . Damit haben wir nun also alles geklärt."

|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

;-))))))))))))


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Wozu treffen die sich eigentlich?

Ich meine, sie konnten sich noch auf keine Grundsätze einigen, dafür haben sie aber auch die Fakten aus der Buchhaltung nicht parat? 

Was machen solche Leute denn den ganzen Tag?

Wenn der Verband nicht von den Zwangsmitgiedern leben würde, dann wäre der schon erledigt gewesen. Aber das Geld fliesst ja schön und an Leistung gebunden zu sein. So kann dann eben auch das Fusionsprojekt über mehrere Jahre von der einen Peinlichkeit in die nächste gehen, ohne aber in der Sache voranzuschreiten.

Ob die Beteiligten Funktionäre eigentlich selber wissen, das sie für die Nummer völlige Fehlbesetzungen sind?


----------



## gründler (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



daci7 schrieb:


> WTF ?!!?!! und um unsere Zielsetzung?
> 
> |gr:


 

Daci ich bin entäuscht von dir,dat Du dat net weißt ^^

Zielsetzung für die Zukunft der Deutschen Angelfischerei:

Deutschland weites Nachtangelverbot so wie in Holland und Frankreich....etc.schon vorhanden.

C&R weg
Setzkescher weg
Hegefischen weg
Zurücksetzen weg
Freie entscheidung am Wasser weg
Tarnklamotten weg
Schleppangeln weg
Carpangler weg
Stipper weg
Raubfischangler weg
Gummi und Künstköder weg
Futter weg
Blei weg

usw.usw.



Ziel vollendet ca.2020 Angelverbot Deutschlandweit durchgesetzt.

Die Natur ist geschützt die Tiere auch und alle haben sich ganz ganz ganz dolle Lieb.


#h


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



gründler schrieb:


> Ziel vollendet ca.2020 Angelverbot Deutschlandweit durchgesetzt.
> 
> Die Natur ist geschützt die Tiere auch und alle haben sich ganz ganz ganz dolle Lieb.
> 
> ...



Du hast noch was vergessen:
Bis 2020 ist die ganze Kohle der zahlenden Angler restlos weg. Reicht doch, für den kurzen Rest des Lebens versorgt zu sein... :m


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

....und wir begrüßen ganz herzlich die wieder einmal zahlreichen mitlesenden "Gäste" !!! #h#h#h


----------



## dpj_de (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Eine Frage zum Verständnis. Der LFV Bayern hat die Kündigung trotz der Fusion nicht zurückgenommen. Heißt das jetzt, dass wir bald aus dem deutschen Verband sind - oder wie lange kann es sich Bayern noch anders überlegen?
Hätte auch was für sich.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Die haben die Kündigung aufrechterhalten, wollen zuerstmal beobachten, wie sich das entwickelt (weil die vor allem den finanziellen Dingen zutiefst mißtrauen, nachdem Mohnert da weiterhin alles unter dem Deckel hält), und frühestens im April *2014* darüber abstimmen, ob sie überhaupt dem neuen Verband beitreten wollen.

Und das obwohl Mohnert mehrmals versucht hat, die dazu zu bringen, doch jetzt schon darüber abzustimmen "sonst hätte der eneue Verband ja weniger Mitglieder als vorher der VDSF alleine, was macht das für ein Bild gegenüber der Politik"..

Die Bayern blieben bis jetzt trotzdem hart (klare Ansage auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung)- aber die sind ja schon so oft mit ihren Drohungen zum Austritt aus dem VDSF auszutreten umgekippt, dass nicht vorhersagbar ist, wie das jetzt mit dem VDSF/DAFV laufen wird.

Es ist ja zumindest nicht doof, erstmal zu warten und zu sehen, was der neue Verband an Leistungen für welchen Preis letztlich anbieten wird, wenn wie beschrieben so viel Geld weniger zur Verfügung steht..............

Cleverer zumindest, als blind hinterherzurennen wie der Rest (ausser noch der LSFV-NDS natürlich..)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



dpj_de schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Verständnis. Der LFV Bayern hat die Kündigung trotz der Fusion nicht zurückgenommen. Heißt das jetzt, dass wir bald aus dem deutschen Verband sind - oder wie lange kann es sich Bayern noch anders überlegen?
> Hätte auch was für sich.
> Viele Grüße
> Dieter


 
Welches Interesse sollte Bayern haben, in einen Bundesverband einzutreten, der schon zum Start aus meiner Sicht kaum lösbare Finanzierungsprobleme hat? Da kann ein finanzstarker Verband, wie es der bayerische ist, nur verlieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Naja, wird schon seine Gründe ghabt haben, mit dem Braun-Rücktritt..........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926

Der ja auch zu den Konfusionären gehörte, die das um JEDEN Preis wollten....

Haben doch einige im Süden noch angefangen, nachzudenken..


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

_"...Um zu verhindern, dass Landesverbände eine deutlich günstigere  Vertretung der Angler in Berlin und Europa über den DFV wahrnehmen  könnten, statt teuer den VDSF/DAFV zu finanzieren, wollen VDSF/DAFV und  DAV als Mitglieder im DFV eine Satzungsänderung herbeiführen, nach der  dann Landesverbände nicht mehr in den DFV wie bisher aufgenommen werden  könnten sollen. 
Das wurde von den Präsidien VDSF, DAV und VDSF/DAFV wohl einstimmig  beschlossen, dass sie diese preisgünstige Möglichkeit für die  Landesverbände verhindern wollen..."_



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....und wir begrüßen ganz herzlich die wieder einmal zahlreichen mitlesenden "Gäste" !!! #h#h#h


Ich hoffe, einige der mitlesenden Gäste aus den LFVs nehmen besonders den oben zitierten Teil wahr.
Nicht zu fassen!


----------



## gründler (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

:m


http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium.html



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h





lg


----------



## Trübi (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



gründler schrieb:


> C&R weg
> Setzkescher weg
> Hegefischen weg
> Zurücksetzen weg
> ...


Fische weg
Wasser weg


Grüße,
Trübi


----------



## Knispel (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"...Um zu verhindern, dass Landesverbände eine deutlich günstigere  Vertretung der Angler in Berlin und Europa über den DFV wahrnehmen  könnten, statt teuer den VDSF/DAFV zu finanzieren, wollen VDSF/DAFV und  DAV als Mitglieder im DFV eine Satzungsänderung herbeiführen, nach der  dann Landesverbände nicht mehr in den DFV wie bisher aufgenommen werden  könnten sollen.
> Das wurde von den Präsidien VDSF, DAV und VDSF/DAFV wohl einstimmig  beschlossen, dass sie diese preisgünstige Möglichkeit für die  Landesverbände verhindern wollen..."_
> 
> 
> ...



Kati, der DFV wir doch überwiegend von den VDSF - Bossen regiert, was meinst du wie die Abstimmen. Die sitzen doch alle im Präsidium, von Monert bis zum Weser-Ems Pieper Die ganze Truppe ist wie ein Krebsgeschwür, man hat es gewähren lassen  und deshalb hat es sich in jeden Organ ausgebreitet. Entfernen kann man  es nicht, nur noch der Tod der Institutionen rettet das Leben.....


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Die Antwort, die mir jetzt nach Knispels letztem Satz auf der Zunge liegt, verkneif ich mir mit viel Mühe |rolleyes

Zur Sache:
Ob und inwieweit sich Holger Ortel von denen drangsalieren und zu solch massiven Satzungsänderungen nötigen lässt, bleibt 
natürlich abzuwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Klar wird er - auch da gehts am Ende um Kohle/Mitglieder und eher weniger um Angler.........


----------



## kati48268 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Antwort, die mir jetzt nach Knispels letztem Satz auf der Zunge liegt, verkneif ich mir mit viel Mühe...





Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Ob und inwieweit sich Holger Ortel von denen drangsalieren und zu solch massiven Satzungsänderungen nötigen lässt, bleibt
> natürlich abzuwarten.


Allein schon die Absicht spricht Bände, welch Geistes Kind die Bagage ist. Aber eigentlich ist es ja wie immer.
Und HK scheint sich wunderbar "eingereiht" zu haben.


----------



## mathei (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Bis dahin müsse auch die laut Tagesordnung geplante Ausschreibung der Stelle eines Hauptgeschäftsführers (ca. 80.000 Kosten/Jahr) auf Eis liegen.
ganz klar. da muß einer her der aufräumt.in fachkreisen nennt sich das insolvenzverwalter.


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

naja , das Verwalten kann er ruhig lassen
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> Bis dahin müsse auch die laut Tagesordnung geplante Ausschreibung der Stelle eines Hauptgeschäftsführers (ca. 80.000 Kosten/Jahr) auf Eis liegen.
> ganz klar. da muß einer her der aufräumt.in fachkreisen nennt sich das insolvenzverwalter.



Das Problem: Einen Insolvenzverwalter bekommt man nicht für das Geld.

Mal im Ernst: 80.000 € sind als Gesamtkosten für die Position veranschlagt. Das bedeute, das Jahresgehalt liegt dann vermutlich irgendwo bei 60.000 €. Dafür arbeiten Teamleiter in Grosskonzernen, aber doch keine Hauptgeschäftsführer, denen ich zutraue, was zu wuppen. Völlig lächerlich. Dann sollen sie die Stelle gleich einsparen (was sie ja jetzt wohl auch notgedrungen tun).

Ich glaube ja von Natur aus eher an das Gute, zumindest den guten Willen, aber das ist schlicht ein Witz.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Allein schon die Absicht spricht Bände, welch Geistes Kind die Bagage ist. Aber eigentlich ist es ja wie immer.
> Und HK scheint sich wunderbar "eingereiht" zu haben.



Bagage  http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagage

Gesindel - Pack - oder doch nur das Gepäck ?

......

Da verkündet Niedersachsen, mit DFV zu liebäugeln und dann wundert man sich, warum da ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird....
Mich nicht, denn wenn man das ernst gemeint hat, ist das genauso schlecht gemacht (vorbereitet) wie die Konfusion...


----------



## mathei (22. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: 80.000 € sind als Gesamtkosten für die Position veranschlagt. Das bedeute, das Jahresgehalt liegt dann vermutlich irgendwo bei 60.000 €. Dafür arbeiten Teamleiter in Grosskonzernen.


na man kann ihm doch bei erfolg einen boni anbieten. banken können das doch auch.:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



> Bagage http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagage
> 
> Gesindel - Pack - oder doch nur das Gepäck ?


Zu schweres Gepäck, das man eigentlich gerne los hätte?????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und HK scheint sich wunderbar "eingereiht" zu haben.


 
Meinem bisherigen Eindruck nach hat sie sich nicht eingereiht, sondern wurde - weil sie genau so ist - aus diesem Grunde "einstimmig" gewählt...Man kann in meinen Augen doch keinen wählen, der a) anders denkt und b) unter Umständen eine Gefahr darstellt. Eine Gefahr die hier mehrfach erwähnte "Hinterzimmermauschelei" zu beenden. Da passte sie doch genau da rein. Quasi "Faust auf Auge". Und da sie ja Medienberichten zufolge ihre Aufgabe als Abgeordnete in Berlin ab September los ist...

Hat hier wirklich jemand ernsthaft gedacht, dass "die da" in 2013 (oder 2014...) für uns Angler positive Ergebnisse liefern? #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du hast noch was vergessen:
> Bis 2020 ist die ganze Kohle der zahlenden Angler restlos weg. Reicht doch, für den kurzen Rest des Lebens versorgt zu sein... :m



Na, ich hoffe doch, dass die das wesentlich früher schaffen. So um 2014 herum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Die Woche ging ja das Protokoll zur Sitzung raus - da prophezeie ich mal, dass da noch einige Fragen kommen werden, da das vor Ort Erlebte und das jetzt geschriebene doch Differenzen aufzuweisen scheint und das schon einigen Teilnehmern unangenehm aufgefallen ist............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Woche ging ja das Protokoll zur Sitzung raus - da prophezeie ich mal, dass da noch einige Fragen kommen werden, da das vor Ort Erlebte und das jetzt geschriebene doch Differenzen aufzuweisen scheint und das schon einigen Teilnehmern unangenehm aufgefallen ist............


 
Aber mit der neuen erworbenen und viel gepriesenen Gelassenheit der handelnden Personen wird dieses ja sicherlich von allen so einfach akzeptiert


----------



## Dunraven (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar wird er - auch da gehts am Ende um Kohle/Mitglieder und eher weniger um Angler.........



Wenn es darum geht, warum dann einknicken? 
DAFV bedeutet doch deutlich weniger Mitglieder als VDSF und DAV = weniger Mitglieder im DFV und weniger Einnahmen. Allerdings auch weniger Macht für den VDAF. Wenn man also zumindest die Mitgliederzahlen und Beiträge ein wenig halten möchte, dann geht es doch nur über die Möglichkeit die wegfallenden Mitglieder andersweitig ins Boot zu holen. Welche Alternativen gibt es sonst die, neben den automatisch fehlenden Einnahmen und Mitgliederzahlen durch wegfallende Doppelmitgliedschaften, verlohrenen Beiträge und Mitgliederzahlen von Bayern und Niedersachsen zu kompensieren?

Durch den DAFV wird auch der Einfluss im DFV kleiner, da die Mitgliederzahlen ja drastisch schrumpfen werden. Das die Beiträge damit auch schrumpfen ist sicher ein Teil der Einsparungen die ich bisher nicht gesehen hatte. Aber da kann man wirklich durch den DAFV mehrfach einsparen. An Macht, und an Kosten.

Und wenn es da nicht um Angler geht, warum sollten die anderen Mitglider im DFV dann etwas dagegen haben mehr Beiträge und Mitglieder zu bekommen, auch wenn der DAFV es nicht möchte?


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Gibt es das Protokoll eigentlich irgendwo? Nein, nicht auf der VDSF-Homepage. Da ist ja seit dem Fusionsbeschluss ein Trojaner drauf: Jeden Tag stellen die da Dutzende von interessanten Artikeln ein, nur leider sind sie nicht sichtbar.

Wir befinden uns ganz offenbar in einer Übergangsphase, die sehr gefährlich ist, weil die alten Strukturen versuchen, die neuen nach ihrem Gusto zu "formen". Offenkundig mit einigem Erfolg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF-Verbandsausschuss 12. April 2013*

Der Trojaner ist seit bestehen des WWW auf der VDSF Seite aktiv, insbesondere unter "aktuelles". Nur das "Grüne Woche Viren Programm" funktioniert seit Jahren dort erfolgreich....


----------

